# NumNums My Comet Goldfish!



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

I saved NumNums from the feeder tank at Petsmart around a year ago. He is the best fish, so lively, and very funny! He named himself from his constant 'numming' that he does. I often take pictures of him, and sometimes he looks like he's screaming! Here's some examples! 





































Haha. I love my goldfish <3
Tell me whatcha think! *cheers*


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

it's very ironic that you named him NumNums after you saved him from a FEEDING tank... Haha he's very cute though!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

"Look at this. Look at this mouth. See how empty it is? FEED IT."


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

@Twitchy- Haha, Never noticed that. But thanks xD
@Olympia- True True, Although he already consumes everything in sight xD


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! oh, mind if I call you Blue? I have a nickname for everyone around here =P


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

hes super cute!!


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

aww thats cute!


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Cute!! <3 his name!
I miss keeping goldies... I adopted a TAIL-LESS fantail from Petsmart and named him... Booger! lol, he was a trip to watch 'boogie' around his tank.
Good times


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

I LOVE goldfish! I wish they made better tankmates for bettas! 

When I had a goldfish tank, I would always stock them with feeder fish! Yes, I'm THAT customer that made the employee catch a specific fish from the feeder tank. LoL


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I actually just got back from petsmart. I am starting a thread, but I did save another comet, with one eye. His name is Hobble =3
I hope he has a good life from here on =D


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

you take amazing pictures! and numnums so cute


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks so much. It means a lot =3


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

holy cow! how do you get such nice pictures? what kinda camera do you use? can i have it? lol I can't take take pictures for the life of me.


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, I use a panasonic, not sure what type...I snab it from my mom's closet all the time and pop in a memory card, then snap a bunch before she gets home. She said next time I used it, my computer was going out the window O___o
Just hope she doesn't find out.
And thanks for the compliment xD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

How big is the tank?

(sorry, I don't doubt your fish keeping abilities, but I have heard too many horror stories of GFs in a bowl) 

Lovely fish!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, my tank is a bit small, he is outgrowing it...fast! I hope to soon get a larger one for him. I believe his current tank is a...5 gallon? Something like that. I change the water at least twice a week, and my filter pump blew out, I haven't had the chance to replace it quite yet.
I hope to have him in a 10 gallon at one point, not sure when that point will come around, maybe he will find it in his Christmas stocking (and yes, all my animals NEED to have a Christmas stocking xD)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

LMAO, for a comet or other "single tail" goldfish, they need 50g tanks, but I suppose with MASSIVE (and i mean MASSIVE) filtration and aeration in that 10g he can live a comfortable, (though short) life. (or a very long one? They can live for 20+ yrs)


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

O_O
He was in my 29g for awhile, but he just stayed in one corner, and didn't move out, and in the smaller one he is more active? If that makes sense.
He has been alive for a year+, and he is a very healthy goldfish =3


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Good for him. But do get heavy filtration, goldfish produce a ridiculous amount of ammonia, not to mention need a lot of surface agitation, so you need aeration as well


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have an airstone, that was connected to the filter (of course)
I hope for NumNums and Hobble to live long lives to the fullest =3


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am surprised he is not huge I had one for 6 months and he is now from an inch to 7 or 8 inches he is huge and I love him his name is sushi


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

There are two in that 5g? 

Then try to get a 20g. And increase the filtration. EVen more! haaha


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

No no, two different tanks. Both 5g+
If you look at my other thread 'Hobble-Love Is Blind -Picture Heavy-'
You can see my other boy. He has had a hard life, it explains everything there =)


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Fishy, yes, he is large but not 'large', he has long long fins. Betta of the goldfish world he is =P


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

ooh ok....*wipes brow* lol, but do your best to get the largest tank. *keeps repeating until queenbetta gives in*


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

*giggles* Yes yes, I will do my best *_gives in_*


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

*smiles in triumph*


----------



## Noemi (Jul 9, 2011)

ah, i love goldfish! i had one, just a cheap little feeder from walmart, that lived almost 8 years


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW! Over the weekend, I adopted 3 more, one adding to my 'one eyed comet' collection I have going. And the other two, my cousin bought, and made me keep them at MY house...


----------



## hufflepuffyfish (Aug 28, 2011)

*He looks really funny in an EXTREMELY cute way. <3
What a lucky fishums*


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

While it's nice that you are giving these goldfish a second chance, I would advise against purchasing anymore unless you have plans on building a pond or purchasing a 100 gallon plus tank.

I have a shubunkin who is around 7-8 years old and only 6 inches long. This is because he was inappropriately housed in a 15 gallon tank while my dad owned him. He is only half the size he should be because of the stunting caused by a too small tank. 

Goldfish are very stoic. It's why they can live in unfiltered bowls for years and years. However, goldfish - particularly commons and comets - really need at _least_ 20 gallons per fish. 

Goldfish are a much bigger commitment than people think. If properly cared for they can live longer than a dog or cat. I don't mean to sound like a kill-joy, but I always cringe when someone buys goldfish en masse without considering/realising the housing requirements these fish have.


----------

